# Inspired by Mr. Chickens pumpkin sculpting



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Mr. Chickens pumpkin was so amazing I had to give it a try myself.
Check it out. Mine is not on the same level as his BUT it turned out pretty well.
I used some wood carving tools I Got for X-mas a few years back and never used before.










Tanx Mr. Chicken! Balk Balk


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It may not be Mr Chicken level, but it's one hell of a lot better than I can do


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Very sinister! Must look great lit up in the dark.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice work!
It's fun, isn't it?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's cool!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work on that pumpkin!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I think ya did great!!!!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

It has that "Masters of the Universe" feel about it


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Tanks Ya'll!
And Yes Mr. Chicken It is a lot of fun and very time consuming. It was very intimidated when I start but I just kept carving and in the end it came out OK.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Great looking pumpkin!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow! That's really cool! How long did that take?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Love him!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wait a minute...have I SEEN Mr.Chicken's pumpkins?? Now I gotta look around to find em....


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think that came out well. Do you have a pic of it lit?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

That is some fine carving.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great work, it's always nice to see a pumpkin all carved up. It is one of those things that bring sheer joy to my life. Keep on carving!!!


----------



## St0ney (Jun 8, 2011)

Love the Skull Pumpkin Sculpture.
Looks Awesome * !!
*


----------

